# Throttle adjustment for PWM



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Without having to dig into any previous threads you wrote, maybe you can share "What controller" you're using?

This is a general forum for all controllers, not a specific one, so new threads likely need some reference point.


----------



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

sorry about that. I am making one of Damian's DC controllers. From his github site.

If you need any other info let me know.

Cheers Barry


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

That's good info.

What is the resistance value of the potentiometer you're using?

Does it match the value required by Damian's controller?

i.e. is it a 10k throttle, but the controller expects 5k?

How many wires go into damian's controller?

Was it a cheap chinese potbox? I had one that was wired really weird and did not work.


----------



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Hiya,

It asks for a three wire pot. I have a 5 k one from a golf cart and i have a 100k from a mobility scooter. I will try and find out what size the controller is set up for . 

Thanks Barry


----------



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Hiya, 

Think i have the answer, should be a hall effect pedal and not a throttle pot. Will get one and see what happens.

Cheers Barry


----------



## Bimmerbaz (Dec 15, 2018)

Hiya

Thank you very much for the info Jack and also thank you very much for sharing you knowledge, I have just had the 1st test of the controller and it works. I need to change the throttle and wire up the current sensor but it works .

Cheers Barry

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Gow1vJPEz2EhCGqd8


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Great to see it working. It was designed for use with a BMW E46 hall effect throttle pedal low range output such as this one :
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-E46-...709577&hash=item4202a7ae2e:g:pTsAAOSwxsRc~pRa


----------



## Tony Bogs (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey, nice. Looks like my LTC circuit design. 

Succes story number 2. And I haven't even started my build yet.


Yeah, it's all hardware, so you have to tweak part values to get it to work properly.


----------

